# T5's for a low tech 10g?



## GimmeGills (Sep 29, 2010)

I've got a 10g currently with an Eclipse hood on it. This only supports 1 15wt T8 and I'm using an Aqua-Glo bulb in it. I want to set up a low tech, low light planted tank but I'm concerned that this isn't enough light for even that. I'm considering modifying the hood and upgrading to a dual T5 fixture. I don't want to use CO2 but might consider Excel as a suppliment. Will this be TOO much light for a lil ol' 10g? Not sure what other alternatives I have at this point to work within the hood I have...

Suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2013)

This is kind of a tough one. I've never really done higher light on a smaller tank, I guess. If you have the cash to pickup a dual T5 fixture, I'd say go for it. If it ends up being too much light, you can use some screen to cut down the light until you get it where you want to be.


----------



## cloud18 (Sep 7, 2009)

Well if you are going to invest in a t5 might as well go on eBay and get a 24" light for about 45shipped. It come with bulbs ready to go...at least have a decent light just in case you stumble upon some picky plants down the road!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Doubt it will be too much light. I've had a 55 watt AHsupply.com power compact light on a 10g in the past with no issues. In fact, I hooked up the same fixture to a 5 g and grew some amazing plants using a soil substrate.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I always recommend getting cheap incandescent hoods for 10g tanks-replacing the incandescent tubes with one or two daylight CFL twists (or mini twists if it's not roomy enough) provides plenty of light to grow out a nicely planted tank.

Using that method, I've put up to 52W of CFL light over a 10g without any significant algae issues-you do have to use some quick-growing plants to outcompete any algae, though. On the flip side, I've also produced nice plant growth with a single 8W T5NO over a 5g... naturally, these were lower-light plants, but they did very well.

So no, I don't think your 2x T5HO will be too much light, but it really depends on what you're growing-if you're going the Anubias and crypts route, I do think you'd see some algae. If you want to use some carpet plants and stems, it will probably work quite well.

FWIW, the WPG formulas don't quite work when applied to small tanks-for instance, a 20W bulb over a 10g tank is technically 2WPG, except at the end of the the day, it's only 20W of light, which just isn't enough power to grow many plants. On the other hand, you don't lose a lot of light to depth penetration issues.



Zapins said:


> Doubt it will be too much light. I've had a 55 watt AHsupply.com power compact light on a 10g in the past with no issues. In fact, I hooked up the same fixture to a 5 g and grew some amazing plants using a soil substrate.


...But a 55W PCFL is something like 22" long. No way it was all directed into either tank, especially the 5g. There'd be a lot of lost light at either end. I'm sure you're right about the amazing plants, though!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

asukawashere said:


> ...But a 55W PCFL is something like 22" long. No way it was all directed into either tank, especially the 5g. There'd be a lot of lost light at either end. I'm sure you're right about the amazing plants, though!


Quite true! There was a bit of an overhang.


----------

